# Want some feedback on MTNL/Airtel services in Mumbai



## shaunak (Feb 19, 2010)

I am looking to change ISPs, and I am considering MTNL or Airtel.

I would appriciate some feedback on their Mumbai (Andheri) operations.

1. Do you get speeds anywhere near the promised mark?
2. Does the speed drop significantly (to the point of near in-usability) during hours of heavy load?
3. What is the customer support like?

Or anybody else have any other recommendations?


----------



## anispace (Feb 19, 2010)

1. yes (for the 512kbps(64KBps) plan, I get around 55-56KBps)
2. no its always the same throughout the day
3. crap (but you wont ever call them. I have been using triband since the past 4yrs and just had to call them twice due to a bad phone line which got fixed in a week)

they have recently updated all unlimited plans, so u can get 512k for rs.599 and 1mbps for 999 which is a really good deal considering that they dont have any Fair usage policy.

*mumbai.mtnl.net.in/triband/htm/tariff.htm


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 19, 2010)

Airtel, Thane

The Best.
Using for last 2 yrs
0 (Zero) downtime, very very quick response from Customer Care.

I would always recommend it.


----------



## shaunak (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you rhitwick and Anispace.

I think I will go with MTNL. I like the idea of NOT having a fair use policy.


----------



## jrego5 (Feb 24, 2010)

shaunak said:


> Thank you rhitwick and Anispace.
> 
> I think I will go with MTNL. I like the idea of NOT having a fair use policy.





Whats a fair use policy ?


----------



## anispace (Feb 26, 2010)

^^
*www.airtel.in/applications/xm/Fair_Usage_Policy.pdf


----------



## nimish23 (Mar 12, 2010)

jus got the MTNL connection in mumbai (512kbps unltd)
i get around 50-60 kbps avg download speed. customer care, i dont think mtnl cust care is a 24 hr line. but so far no issues. 
if u have an mtnl telephone line, ull get the connection running within a week


----------

